# Crazy Clown Calbert



## Carolyn (Jul 23, 2004)

Calbert is going to bet getting himself a Bride.

Who will it be, Buck? Mitzie or Missy??

I'll be tuning in. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Given how well Fauna and Tucker seem to be doing,we are currently leaning toward bonding Missy and Calbert, so as tohave one inside cage and two house bunnies therein. Cuts cagemaintenance down considerably.

Calbert is definitely Missus Buck's baby, and Missy is mine, so ifthey're bonded we all get the best of all worlds, for us and them.

Have just completed reconstructing Fauna's old outside hutchby adding a sleeping box/eating area, wheels, plastic corrogatedroofing, various hardware improvements and lattice work to pretty itup. I finished it off with a redwood stain, that in fact,makes the whole hutch appear like a rich mahogany color. Itwill make a fine outdoor hutch for Missy/Calbert during the day, and wecan bring them in at night to do the house bunny bit...if all goesaccording to plan.

All subject to bunny approval and whims, of course.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 24, 2004)

Ohhhhh Boy!!

*laughs*

Crazy Clown Calbert will meet his match, and Then Some, in Miss Missy. :shock:

Sound like you've been busy, Buck.

The things we do for love. All that work to make your newlyweds happy.  

You're The Best.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 24, 2004)

P.S.

Calbert definitely has a special shining and soft-spot in his heart for 'The Missus'.

He adores her, as Missy adores you.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 24, 2004)

So sweet .... justsoooooo sweet...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 24, 2004)

It will be veryinteresting to see if our lovable, zany-antic Calbert will mellow downa bit after he's "married". 

Observing "bachelor" Calbert vs. "married" Calbert is going to be a most wonderful exercise in lagomorph behaviorism.


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 24, 2004)

Will let you all know when the prospective couple "walk" down the aisle. LOL

Buck


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 24, 2004)

Now I've heard everything! Arranged marriages for rabbits, lmao.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 24, 2004)

When will the dress fitting be? WillCalbert be in a tux? Are Mocha and Spice invited? lmao, sorry, couldn'tresist!


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 24, 2004)

Both will be attired in suitable furclothing. Doubt any other buns will be in attendance, butMissy and Calbert say all treats will be welcomed as wedding gifts.

Buck


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 24, 2004)

lmao Buck you're a hoot.


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 27, 2004)

Announcingthat the first formal date has occurred between Calbert andMissy. Both were observed chowing down some parrottreaton the Jones' table top, suitably covered with a diningblanket. There was much head to head touching, sideby side lounging. and a grooming nibble here and there.Calbert was seen to get a bit randy and perhaps a little toofamiliar for a first date, so the date was concluded about aboutone-half hour.





The Jones were very, very pleased with this first outing.Calbert is now tossing his cat ball with rattle all around his cage outof frustration for letting his remaining hormones get the better ofhim, and bringing things to a close for the evening.





Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad! "head-to-head and lounging side-by-side..." Good deal!
Calbert spent a lot of his free time at camp lounging by her tent. 

Can't believe you got The Mrs. to say okay to another house rabbit. 

You're as sly as the rabbits, Mr. Jones!!

-Carolyn

Do keep us posted.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 27, 2004)

"head tohead touching, side by side lounging. and a grooming nibblehere and there" I know A LOT of men that could learnsomething from Calbert!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2004)

AMEN, Sista!

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 30, 2004)

Happy to report the lovers are cavorting around the house with nountoward incidents. We've both visited each other's cagessinglely and together with nobunny getting upset orterritorial. I believe summer camp at Carolyn's was verybeneficial in giving them the opportunity to get to "know" one anotherthrough the cage wires.

Not ready to house them in the same cage yet, but this bonding attemptis proceeding quite well andmore rapidly than most we'veexperienced.Shouldn't be too much longer, know on wood, thatwe can declare it a success.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Lissa (Jul 30, 2004)

Can you breed her and give me one of the kits?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh good grief! A bachelor bunny party!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 30, 2004)

This thread is too much!! Buahahah!


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 30, 2004)

Alas, nobunny is "capable" of producing young'uns.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 5, 2004)

The couple cavort all around the house together. We vist eachother's cage and eat the other one's food. We sometimes arein the same cage simultaneously for small bit of time. Wefrequently lie side by side taking little breaks, but Ihaven't seen any real mutual groominggoing on. I'mwaiting for that totranspire before I lock them in a cagetogether.

In truth,we're bonded enough that I can consider itasuccess. Now, though, I want to get the labor downto only maintaining one cageand taking up less space.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, Buck...


They seem to be more into being a couple than Fauna and Tucker do. These two never hang around each other. 

Pretty cool they lay side-by-side. 

How's Missy being with you? Has it compromised your bond with her?

Is Calbert still a grump with you when you're reaching in his cage?

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 5, 2004)

Still get kiss or two from Missy hereand there, but her "out " time is largely spent with Calbert.He's is usual feistly self each morning, unless I preoccupy him bypetting him with one hand while the other hand tends to cleaning chores.





Buck


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 6, 2004)

lmao!!! I think i have heard it all!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2004)

Can't believe it, but I got a picture of Calbert in motion.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2004)

Calbert poopin on Missy.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2004)

Missy trying to convince me she's innocent.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2004)

Doesn't this look like Missy has lipstick on? It's her sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 6, 2004)

Ahhh! These pictures are so cute!! I love bunnies!!!


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Missy trying to convince me she's innocent.






Missy just sez, "But, I was innocent, Dad! I really was!It was Calbert's fault!"

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Doesn't this look like Missy has lipstick on? It'sher sticking her tongue out at me.




Missy justsaid...

Better check your make-up case, Aunty Carolyn!

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Can't believe it, but I got a picture of Calbert in motion.


I can't believe it when Calbert is still!

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Calbert poopin on Missy.






Calbert just sez, "But, I was innocent, Dad! Ireally was! It was Missy's fault! Shetoldme to get up on the cage."

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2004)

You're cracking me up, Buck, with your notes! 

I sent you these, and more, pictures today so that you can pick one andsend them to Missy's doctor.  Give them all a bighug and kiss from me.

Heeyyyy!!I am missing alipstick!!

Oh thatMissy!!



-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 6, 2004)

BOL!!!!

Theseare GREAT photos! 

That Missy andCalbert arePRICELESS!!!


----------



## 2bunmom (Aug 6, 2004)

Carolyn, the pictures of Calbert and Missy are socute.  What color lipstick did she "borrow" form yourmake-up case?  Beckie


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy to report that the first exchanges of kisses occurred thisafternoon while the dynamic duo were ensconced in their outside hutchtogether. Grooming was initiated by Calbert, but thenreciprocated by Missy. The beginning of a done deal, Ibelieve.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh Yeah,baby!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

2bunmom wrote:


> Carolyn, the pictures of Calbert and Missy are so cute. ? Whatcolor lipstick did she "borrow" form your make-up case? ???Beckie




Sorry, I didn't get back to you sooner, Beckie. I missed the question.

Missy took the Sugar Plum Ice stick. 

Ya know what the worst part is?

It's working better for her than it is for me! :X

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Buck, 

Will continue to tune-in. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Raspberry Swirl,

Laughed out Loud when I read your reply.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Crazy Clown Calbert's Fan Club*


dajeti2's son's favorite rabbit: Calbert. 


Liam's favorite rabbit: Calbert.


dajeti2 said, and I quote, "I simply adore his personality. Never a dull moment with him around."


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 23, 2004)

I love Calbert too! He's so similar in looks toSpice and full of personality! If I could have all the rabbits I want,my house would be over run withthem! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2004)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> I love Calbert too! He's so similar in looks to Spice and fullof personality! If I could have all the rabbits I want, my house wouldbe over run with?them! :shock:



You've always had a Special Love for Calbert. :dude: 

I can definitely attest to that. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 24, 2004)

As I mentioned earlier, Calbert gets a wee bittoo amorous when confined in a cage with the glamorous, "nobby headed"Missy, so we've yet to leave them in a cage alone over night.They do fine in the more spacious outside hutch I'verefurbished for them, and hand a wonderful day, today, free ranging inthe back yard. As I type, everybun is stretched out inhis/her respective cage after such an active day.

This evening, after catching Calbert with a net 'cause he's a "bullet"and won't be had,theMissusheld him awhile on the front porch. Her reward was Calbert's first everkisses!

Missy, on the other hand, calmly walked in the house and parked on therug when she was through with the free ranging. This morningI was rewarded with some kisses after I weighed her, cut her nails, andwas brushing her. Did she ever like that, theporker! She's now 7lbs 8oz, the largest rabbit we've everowned.





Both are getting ready to visit Tucker Town at the end of theweek. Said there would be no shenannigans upon their part,but that they were worried about Tucker and Fauna being abducted bysome "perps!" Wonder where they got that idea?













Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

Laura,

Calbert looks like Spice, but he's Mocha inside.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

STOP THE PRESS!!

Calbert KISSED the Missus?? :shock:

* * * * * * * * * * *

I beg your pardon, Mr. Buck Jones, but Missy is not a porker! :X

She's Fluffy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

TUCKER TOWN is Ready for a Reunion.

Bring it on!

-Tucker
-Fauna
-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

Carolyn you're great.... fluffy?! lol!

P.S.- Check PM's.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

I received your private message, Thank you, Laura! 





You're a treasure. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, what Carolynsaid!

She's fluffy, very, very fluffy! And don't go tryingto use that "big boned girl" line either! She's a BBB...BigBeautifulBunny!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

That BBB is definitely a big star!

Check it out:







P.S.- I just added more eCards to my site for anyone who's interested!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 24, 2004)

*RaspberrypokesMyBunnyBoys*

"Laura.....I think Buck has you all figuredout.....I'm not trying to start a fuss or anything, and don't tell himI told you, but I think you're the perp he's talkingabout."


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> That BBB is definitely a big star!
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...





I'll be checking it out, thanks, Laura!

This is beautifully done. It's very easy on the eye. 

Lord knows that Missy's all about Independence, too!



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

:shock:I didn't even see that part ofhis post. :shock:And I'll have you know, this 'perp' willonly take Fauna because Fauna loves me! As for Tucker, hemight get jealous of my boys keeping their eyes on her, so he can staywith Carolyn! That pissed off look that Fauna had in that picture, yeahthat's because Carolyn wont let her come to mommy #2's house (mine)! :X


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2004)

She is pretty bitter and can't understand why she can't go to Canada to see her favorite aunt//Mommy #2. 






-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Sheis pretty bitter and can't understand why she can't go to Canada to seeher favorite aunt//Mommy #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:shock:Better not tell BunnyMommy that she's not mommy #2 to a rabbit for once! She may be disappointed in Fauna! lol.


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 7, 2004)

For those who might have a passing interest inthe Missy/Calbert romance and bonding process, I am happy to announceCalbert spent the night at Missy's place with just some minor sexual"worrying" of Missy. By and large, the night was spentpeacefully snuggled against one another.

They are a pair, officially!

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Well then, I guessthat'sthat!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Pssssttttt...

Word on The Street in Tucker Town is that Calbert took a hit and got a bloody nose.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah, well Tucker Town got that rumorright! We had let the "newlyweds" free range allday. When it was time to come in for the night, Missy wasvery compliant. Calbert, the clown, a.k.a. "Bullet" streakedaround the yard avoiding our grasp and our crab net.

Finally, a workman doing some work for us, jumped in on the "CalbertRound-up," which just accelerated Calbert up to "warp speed!"In his efforts to avoid all three of us, me, the Missus, and theWorkman, Calbert collided with a cast concrete bunny yard statue wehave, at full speed.

We saw a flash, heard a "thunk," and then saw him shake it off, andtake off running again, albeit a bit slower than warp speed at thisjuncture. We finally were able to capture him by reopeningthe doors to the safe house, so he could run in and we could lock himin, then lift off the roof to grasp him.

He had bloodied his nose a bit, which we washed off, and I applied abit of antibiotic Ozonol to the little abrasion on his lip.(Our Canadian friends might recognize the wonderful ointment, Ozonol,which is unavailable here in the U.S. Remarkable stuff thataids healing and rarely ever results in leaving a scar.) Iwas worried about possible fractures and/or concussion, but he laterpooped, peed, fed, drank, and "worried" Missy with his advances, so Ifigured he couldn't be in too bad shape.

This morning left no evidence of Calbert's close up introduction to"Concrete Bunny" yesterday. Moral is, "If you're going to bea 'racing rabbit', you better watch out where your going and wear ahelmet!"

Those bunnies from Hollywood, California think they're so cool.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 8, 2004)

Pssssttttt...

Word on The Street in Tucker Town is that Calbert took a hit and got a bloody nose.

-Carolyn



Aw shucks, that's nuthin! That goes onaround here when Mr. RaspberrySwirl feels like snuggling and I don't!:?Sometimes a girl just has to set 'emstraight....


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2004)

Raspberry Swirl,







A Girl's Gotta Do What A Girl's Gotta Do.

* * * * * ** * * * *

ThanksBuck.



Glad to know how to handle a bloody nose. Sure amhappy that our boy came out without a hitch. Poor little guyruns so fast that it's hard to see what's ahead. 





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 8, 2004)

Buck, your Calbert story reminds me much of my little one! 

When Sebastian's little girl was atoddler she never, ever took naps after she was 3 months old or so,until she was diagnosed with Juvenile RheumatoidArthritis.She was always going at warp speed. Whenit got near bed time, she'd kick it up another notch! Whenever she felldown or ran into something she always got up,shook it offandtook off again! I remember when she was in the hospitalfor her JRA, after they got her medicated enough that her jointsweren't causing her as much pain, she started running up and down thehospital corridor! :shock:Heck, she was only 2 years old! Howare you going to keep a two year old in a hospital bed? Here were allthese nurses running around trying to convince this baby girl that shewanted to be in bed. She'd flash them a million dollar smile, giggleand take off in a wobbly, limp down the hall! She and Calbertwould probably bond really well!


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 8, 2004)

Wobbly limp and all, I am sure you're absolutely correct!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks like love tome!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Buck sure knows what he's doing with bonding bunnies!


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh my that is sooooooo cute!

While Guin and Gir are friends, they dont snuggle quite likethat. Gir will usually sidle up to Guin and plopdown. Guin lets him, but when she gets tired, she hops up tothe third floor since Gir hasnt figured out how to do that yet hehe


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh my gosh! The first one that looks like Missy is squashing Calbert is absolutely hilarious! I love, love, LOVE!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Now that makes methink a wee little bit about getting Sebastian a soulmate!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2004)

lol, it makes me want to get my boys bothgirlfriends seeing those pictures! But last time I asked my dad, hesaid, "when your mother allows me to have a girlfriend, they canhavegirlfriends." And you can bet anything I'm working on mymom to let my dad have a girlfriend now.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 17, 2004)

Theseare the sweetest pictures!!!! They look so sweettogether!!!!!



Oh,Missy and Calbert ... how I lovethem!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 17, 2004)

Don't Missy and Calbert look great together? Now that is a pair of 'in Love' bunnies

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Dootsmom, :wave:

Actually, I think the post about camp at Tucker Town captured Calbert's personality better than this one.

Regardless,

I'm soooo envious of you to be Calbert's Mom. You truly are one ofthose that are the St. Francis for Rabbits on Earth. I really wish Icould've adopted him, and I'll always miss him. He's such a funny andspecial, loving rabbit. Tucker hated him and the feeling was mutual. Icouldn't take him only for that reason.

I hope that you can find a good home for him and Missy if it's not meant to be for you.

Prayers continue for your grief over Snowy. You're a Great Woman.

-Carolyn


----------



## Alley (Jun 11, 2005)

I love white bunny that have grey on them


----------

